#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  Powerpoint flattening / merging images into one when saved

## mailrush

Hi, as the title says, when saving a powerpoint file it flattens / merges all images and text on each slide into one movable object. How can I stop it doing this and retain the individual objects? Thanks

----------


## Keebellah

Hi, no idea but have you checked under Options?
I don't use Powerp\Point much but I can imagine it's in the settings under Saving or similar.
It's the same as saving to Adobe, you can include fonts and more.
Happy hunting.

----------


## mailrush

> Hi, no idea but have you checked under Options?
> I don't use Powerp\Point much but I can imagine it's in the settings under Saving or similar.
> It's the same as saving to Adobe, you can include fonts and more.
> Happy hunting.



Ah thanks - just found that there was a save setting in the options as open document rather than power point (despite selecting pptx from the dropfown). Problem solved. Thanks

----------

